# Former TT owners



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I've noticed that there is an increasing trend for ex-TT owners to slag off their previous car upon purchasing a different model.

What's all that about then?

Don't they realise how stupid it makes them look? After all they once paid hard cash for this inferior product.

OK, there are better cars out there but as an overall package the TT takes some beating - I'm sure they must have some happy memories of their time with the TT, why do they feel the need to spoil that?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They think they are better than us as the moved on! I personally just ignore any of these comments. :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> why do they feel the need to spoil that?


They are not - just expressing an opinion. Its a great car, but you move on and get something else - whats the problem ??


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I hope I am not perceived as falling into that cetegory because personally I loved my TT. And I still love TT's in general. 

There are, however, other cars that I also like ;D

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> There are, however, other cars that I also like ;D
> 
> Damian


ra-ra`s, lambos etc.... ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

yeah that's them 

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I miss my TT to bits but it had to go because of back problems...I still think it's a piece of art every time I see one but the new MR2 is a hoot to drive!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I have fond memories of most of my cars - even my Volvo 740 GLE. Nobody messed with you, and it was so nice just leaving it in a carpark without worrying about it.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

TTs are crap - we all know that! 

I thoroughly enjoyed my TT and cannot think of a single car on the market that meets my needs better. However, I went for two cars to have a nice motorway cruiser with auto for heavy traffic and a proper mid engined sports car toy. Each to there own...

The fact that I lost Â£11k in two years makes me bitter though.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I went for two cars to have a nice motorway cruiser with auto for heavy traffic and a proper mid engined sports car toy.


So if the Vauxhall is for motorways what did you get for the track? ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon.. most of us ex-TTers loved our cars, christ PJ and I had 4 between us. But the TT is flawed in so many ways.. there's no way that I'd have an older one that was out of warranty now.

It is a design classic and will always have a fond place in my heart - but it is and always will be a pretty lump of metal, nothing more.

Mart.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> So if the Vauxhall is for motorways what did you get for the track? Â Â ;D Â Â  Â


Cheeky git! I got a vectra estate for track days


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Cheeky git! I got a vectra estate for track days Â


lol  I am sure your VX220 would leave most of us standing!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I've noticed that there is an increasing trend for ex-TT owners to slag off their previous car upon purchasing a different model.
> 
> What's all that about then?
> 
> ...


Gonna drive a TT forever then? 

There is so much more to try......

Retrospectively pointing out some of the TT's weaknesses or areas where other cars exceed its capabilities, is not slagging it off. Neither does it undermine the car's many strengths or the good times that have been enjoyed with the car.

I think if you examined it you may find consistency with what ex-owners do say about the car. You can ignore that if you choose.

Majority of people may recalibrate their ideas once they have experienced some of the TT alternatives out there.

What's so stupid about enjoying a pure sports chassis for those who move on to Boxsters, or to a powerplant that makes your spine tingle at the red line like M3s (and most revvy 6 cyls), Honda Vtec engines, Alpha 4s and 6s; or the sweetness and poise of Elise handling; or the sheer thrill of 996 driving?

Nothing, that's what


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I just bought a lambo diablo. Still prefer my TT - but damn it.. i was forced to buy the lambo (which I am calling a lambo because I don't fancy my chances of spelling lamborghini right..).

Seriously though - I can understand people buying cars that they perceive to be better. However, if these people express such opinions (which is their right) on the TT forum, then they should not be surprised if they get a slagging (rightly or wrongly) off.. Personally I don't see what is wrong with them expressing their opinion. Similarly I don't see what is wrong with people slagging them off - especially if they are complete muppets and buy 330 bmw's.. which is a car i love and would like to own some day. See what i mean? I like the car but im still slagging him off.. whats wrong with that?

Anyway - many of you felt the need to slag off that guy in Sweden for his body kit. Stop crying like little babies when you get slagged off yourself. Ok your not crying like little babies.. but thats not the point.

Im confused ..

W.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i know my place :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> The fact that I lost Â£11k in two years makes me bitter though.


how on earth? - did you stick moon miles on it or something?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> (which I am calling a lambo because I don't fancy my chances of spelling lamborghini right..).


lol ;D ;D ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> how on earth? - did you stick moon miles on it or something?


38k miles and a good spec to start with (Lifestyle paint etc)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> 38k miles and a good spec to start with (Lifestyle paint etc)


11k seems like loads to lose in two years - did you have it from new?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Yep. Bought it new. It was the main reason for going for 2 cars. Vectra estate was a four year old 70k miler when I got it and the VX220 only gets fun miles...

But yes, it was a lot to lose. Could have been worse if I'd sold it to an Audi dealer...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

shit - hope i dont loose anything near that, but then i reckon i wont put more than 4 grand a year on tops......


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It was the mileage that did it. A lot of people seem to think the car is quite delicate and saw mine as a high miler.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure that if everyone loved the TT that much, then no-one would ever sell up & move on. I enjoyed my TT ownership, but my car did make more than a handful of visits to the stealer for warranty work (more than any other car i've owned), but once she was finally sorted i had a great time driving & owning her.

People change & so do there needs. The TT aint perfect (not sure any car is really) so why be fanatical about a car, as Mart already said, its only a cute looking piece of metal thats fairly quick 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I agree, I've had two TT's and moved on, sure they have some shortcomings, but I would never come onto a TT forum full of people that currently own and love their TT's to start pointing them out.

People who come on here and start to slag TT's off and then wonder why current owners get confrontational are either stupid or pig headed...or both :

IMHO of course


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paulb,

Was the 11k loss that you made included all the money you spent on the modifications?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Paulb,
> 
> Was the 11k loss that you made included all the money you spent on the modifications?


Nope... Just depreciation on standard car...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought it was time to stick my 2ps worth in as I am no doubt one of the targets of this thread.

The TT is a superb car and I loved mine to bits. However, for how many of you is it your first 'expensive car'? Or phrased another way, are you really qualified to judge the TT against it's competition. If so, fine, thats all I'm doing - comparing. If not, read, digest, educate yourself, go and drive your TT and smile and don't worry about it.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well I loved my TT and when it came to replacement time I bought another. Yes, they're flawed in many ways, particularly my old one which had loads of problems. New one's been great though.
For me, I couldn't find another car which met all of my needs (considering I didn't want to spend over 30K). I thought about an S2000 but ditched it cos it didn't have heated seats or climate control. I felt daft for being picky about such stupid details but don't regret my decision. 
Considered an Elise too but I do a lot of long distance trips and didn't think it would be comfortable enough.

Basically it comes down to personal opinions and circumstances. Slaggings are fine if they're justified.


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

- The best car I ever had was the first one I ever had - a VW Passat GL5, and it was better than everyone elses Chevgette / Escort, etc.
- The best car I ever had was the Citroen ZX Volcane - I couldn't believe I could afford the top-of-the-range of ANY car!
- The best car I ever had was the Rover 220gsi which scared me to death.
- The best car I ever had was the BMW 318se - it was delivered with 4 miles on the clock, off the back of a lorry, and was the first car in our company with aircon.
- The best car I ever had was when I went into the Exec car scheme and got a Merc C240 Auto
- The best car I ever had was the Porsche 911 that I was given as a present.
- The best car I ever had was my TT Roadster - everyone looked at it 
- The best car I ever had will be the Boxster S I get next March.

It's a car. Â You move on the second you can afford something better, like your house, computer, camera, watch, girlfriend ...

One day, the best car I ever had will be a Porsche GT3. Â


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I too have moved on from TT ownership. I enjoyed the car but didn't find it particularly interesting to drive. I pointed this out at the time but got a slagging for it. Oh well, life moves on.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

There is not a car in existence that you cannot slag off in one respect or another.....

As has been pointed out before every car is a compromise, and just because your circumstances change and hence the compromises you are willing to make change, the car does not change, only your perception of it.....and be sure that for some people a GT3 is NOT the best car in the world but a TT is....but I am not one of them ;D

And I agree, if you come on a TT forum and slag off the TT, then you should expect a sharp response...well maybe not if you are comparing it to a Zonda but when you are comparing it to a dull repmobile (however good it is to drive) you are asking for trouble!!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> And I agree, if you come on a TT forum and slag off the TT, then you should expect a sharp response...well maybe not if you are comparing it to a Zonda but when you are comparing it to a dull repmobile (however good it is to drive) you are asking for trouble!!


Hmmm I don't actually recall too many ex-owners slagging off the TT at any great length. For sure some (including me) will mention from time to time weaknesses of the car, negatives they will be qualified to remark upon now that they can talk about the car totally objectively as they are ex-TT owners and detached from the emotions of ownership.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Nobody minds people discussing the relative merits of their new vehicle against the TT, it just riles me when the TT suddenly becomes a piece of shit just because they've bought something 'better'.

I'm all too aware of the limitations of the TT as I drive one every day but as I said initially, as an overall package it takes some beating.

The vast majority of the people that have replied here aren't the ones that I was referring to, I have enjoyed hearing most of their comments and tongue-in-cheek wind-ups.

After 2 years of ownership I'll be moving onto something different myself soon but I'll always remember the TT with fondness.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I still remember mine with great fondness, made all the easier by not losing too much money on it when it had to go. The styling is simply stunning, I just found it a little disappointing to drive and made that point a few times when I still owned it.

Despite that, I am very glad I had the opportunity to own it and have met some really nice people through it. Some I still even share a pint with.... ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Some I still even share a pint with....


If you didn't lose too much money on the TT, maybe you can afford a drink EACH next time?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

said it before

BMW = SHEEP

"baa"

"baa"
"baa"
 "baa"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I too have moved on from TT ownership. I enjoyed the car but didn't find it particularly interesting to drive. I pointed this out at the time but got a slagging for it. Oh well, life moves on.





> I still remember mine with great fondness, made all the easier by not losing too much money on it when it had to go. The styling is simply stunning, I just found it a little disappointing to drive and made that point a few times when I still owned it.
> 
> Despite that, I am very glad I had the opportunity to own it and have met some really nice people through it. Some I still even share a pint with.... ;D


Donâ€™t you find father hood makes you so tired you start repeating yourself?

And another thing! Thatâ€™s why my pint went down so quickly â€" I was sharing it with you, you must have taken it from right under my nose!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> And another thing! Â Thatâ€™s why my pint went down so quickly â€" I was sharing it with you, you must have taken it from right under my nose!


I thought I'd got away with it - actually not only repeated myself, but gave myself away...DOH!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> If you didn't lose too much money on the TT, maybe you can afford a drink EACH next time?


STEADY ON!!! I have a youngster to feed and clothe now...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> said it before
> 
> BMW = SHEEP
> 
> ...


why? are they fluffy and white?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> - - The best car I ever had was the Porsche 911 that I was given as a present.


What did you have to do to get this.......

BLOW more than your candles out I bet.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> why? are they fluffy and white?


if only


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

has this thread become surreal?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> has this thread become surreal?


tomato


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

> What did you have to do to get this.......
> 
> BLOW Â more than your candles out I bet.


heh - I came down south and got an IT job for a small company in '95 and proceeded to work 24/7 for a few years (when IT was very very lucrative!) One of the directors said from the start that when we made his fortune, he would get me a 911 - he got his fortune, I got my 911


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> heh - I came down south and got an IT job for a small company in '95 and proceeded to work 24/7 for a few years (when IT was very very lucrative!) Â One of the directors said from the start that when we made his fortune, he would get me a 911 - he got his fortune, I got my 911


I don't see these good times coming back again...not in the short term at least!


----------

